# Is a serger worth it?



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't do a LOT of sewing clothes, but I recently made DH a shirt and was really frustrated with how badly the seams raveled after washing a couple times. It was homespun so that was part of it. 

I finally figured out that I have an overcast foot on my sewing machine, and used that, but it was a pain. Sew the seam, trim the seam, sew again using the overcast foot, etc. 

I've been reading about sergers. They look to be a pain to thread and maintain (unless you buy the $2K brother self-threader!!!). Do you think it is worth buying a $200-300 serger?? 

Do you use it on anything other than clothing?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

with sergers - it's very much "it depends". I've never had a problem with mine, had it about 30 years, it's a four thread and I don't find it all that difficult to thread, but most often I tie off the threads and pull them through so I'm rarely rethreading it.

I've heard many people say the one the had was very hard to thread - so some machines are hard, some are not- some have air assist that you probably could not thread without it - and some are easier. 

I love my Huskylock - and I would never be without a serger if I'm doing any type of sewing clothing. I don't do all that much now, but most recently I'm working on a set of vestments (based on the Native American Ribbon shirt) - 4 colors, four sized - three of each size, so a total of 48 shirt. They are made with cotton batiks and without the serge, they'd look very unprofessionally made. 

Mine cost me about $500 - 30 years ago, but you can pick up a used one -model 535 quite reasonably. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huskylock-5...359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa2ae8877

This is just one listing - there are others too. I don't really know how they compare to new ones as I've had no reason to need anything else. 

I also do neat rolled hems on netting, Mine can use a second needle for a locking stitch for seaming knits - but mostly I just use it to finish seams.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

This is an option you can consider too.

http://www.hsn.com/products/singer-cut-and-hem-foot/7594568


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you are going to make many clothes, I'd want one. You can make much neater seams, and make t-shirts in minutes. I have a Janome, it is not hard to thread at all. Ken's Sewing in Muscle Shores, AL has really good deals, and is very reliable.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I got one a couple of years ago--a nice one for $500. Used it 3 times. The threading didn't bother me, but for some reason the needles constantly break AND the rolled hem doesn't do well on thin fabric. I wish I hadn't spent the money now.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a Kenmore serger that is 35+ years old. Threading is not difficult, just fussy -- the threading path is colour coded. I also tend to just tie on and pull the thread through. For clothing, a serger is a must as far as I'm concerned. But I also use it to finish off the inside of simple quilted bags when I don't want to do a separate lining or French seam, and I've also used it to finish the edges of coasters and mugrugs.

If I were to get a new one, I'd seriously consider this Brother one as it has excellent ratings and costs less than $200.00.
http://www.amazon.com/Brother-1034D...qid=1426193908&sr=8-1&keywords=brother+serger



flowergurl said:


> This is an option you can consider too.
> 
> http://www.hsn.com/products/singer-cut-and-hem-foot/7594568


I had one of those and never could get it to work right. I gather you've had better luck?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Just be careful. Make sure it is a real serger. Try it out before buying and get opinions. Also, buy from a sewing store so you can get any help you need. You might even find a good used serger at a sewing store.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I've read the ratings on the Brother 1034D and I believe it is the top rated serger...and less than $200 like you pointed out. I can even get free shipping. I've also thought about checking into that cutting foot thing and seeing if it works at all...about 1/4 the price. Not sure which to do. I also want to get a quilting frame, so I'm trying to be a bit frugal right now. LOL


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Whether a serger is worth it depends on what you want to sew and how often you use it. I've sewn a lot of bathing suits and costumes for my children with stretchy material, so it has been well worth it for me. I've also done a lot of serging/sewing on the costumes for my daughters skate programs. I also have made many things with knits that are best sewn on a serger. I've used both Bernina, and an inexpensive Brother. The Bernina is significantly better than the cheaper one with the seams being much nicer and much tighter and a lot more things I can do with it, but if you're not going to sew a lot then it's not worth spending the money on an expensive machine.

They can be particularly troublesome to thread. Most of the machines must be threaded in a certain order or won't serge properly, and sometimes it is difficult to reach to get them threaded exactly right (which is why most come with a good pair of tweezers).

Many of the newer brand machines are self threading - some only one or two of the threads and some all of them. Many of the stores that sell them will provide classes for them that are well worth the time. I think the Babylock Imagine is the least expensive machine in the Babylock line that has total automatic threading, and I think it normally runs about $1500, but our local store gives 6 hours of classes which are for the specific machine (ie other model serger owners won't be in that class). Some manufactures have policies about warranties on machines only being done at the store you purchased or where you have moved to (unless a store goes out of business), so check on that before you buy a machine online or out of town.

Dawn


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I have the Brother 1034D and I love it, I also have an older serger that I have set for rolled hems.
I think they are well worth it.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a bernina bernette, 1700 stitches per minute, 4 thread. Zoom!

Scarves, does a beautiful rolled narrow hem on thin and silk fabrics.
Make t-shirts from cotton/poly knit in less time than it take to wash t-shirts.
Same with kids elastic waist pants, fast.
Use on spandex for swimsuits.
Curtains and Draperies, hems edges beautifully finishing them.

When I hem jeans, first I finish the edge, then turn up the hem and use a regular machine.

You'll still need your regular sewing machine but serging is so fast and finishes edges.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've made costumes, wedding party clothes, ice skating competition costumes. At one point, I got a serger, later I sold it.

I am one of the ones that do not trust it that much. And mine was one of the baby lock air threading ones. I would not have one until I could get that (used). I have been at costume making events for schools and the sergers were always a hold up, one person would know how to thread it, etc.

Everything the serger could do, I can do with my sewing machines. 

And I usually have done as you said. Sew, trim, overcast. 

On Lycra for the costumes. I'd use a tiny zigzag stitch in place of a straight stitch, then a tiny bit away, I'd do another stitch. Those are 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch seams.

So, if you want one, check out the advice above. But they are not necessary.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Of course they are not necessary LOL!! My mom sewed clothing for a family of 11 kids - and lots of household stuff, and never owned a serge.

I see it as a really fast way to finish seams - way smother than using a zigzag, even a three step one, cleaner as it cuts the seams - but it uses way more thread, and sometimes that has been an issue if you need to be particular about matching colors. 

There are many other ways to finish seams, but they all take longer than with a serge, so it's mostly about time/money - depending on which one you have more of. And even if you have the time, maybe there is something you'd rather spend it doing. 

Though very few people do it, you can also make buttonholes by hand - no one needs a machine that will make buttonholes - but I bet very few of us would even consider not having that ability - a buttonhole attachment is one of the very early attachments developed for the sewing machine - and they sure sold a LOT of them. 

I've also never used the serge on lyra - I use a stitch that is a modified zigzag, it does a bit of a back stitch so it's got stretch, but is closer to a straight stitch in look.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thread drift - Macy, I would love to see photos the vestments you are creating.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a Pfaff and love it,, would recommend it highly,,


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I sew professionally, and got a serger about two years ago. I wonder all the time why I waited that long. For me, time is money, so having a fast way to finish seams is soooooo much better than using my regular machine. I would never sew without one now, unless making something super historically accurate outside AND in. Usually for my customers I go for accurate on the outside, and they like the price break from me not having to spend hours finishing seams.
I have a Singer Pro-finish by the way. It is very easy to thread, takes me about two minutes to change colors.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Love mine. I have a Bernina. It also will sew exactly a 1/4 inch seam and I have used it for quilting as well.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I've had a serger for about 20 years, like it, used it quite a bit when the boys were little sewing pjs and shirts. great for stretchy knits, wonderful on wovens, too. Never learned the fancy hem finishes, would have liked too. You don't want to make a mistake, though, as most of the seam allowance is cut off...

Never really liked (at the time) the serger seams on the outside of the clothes. BUT...SIL bought a serger a few years ago, and took a serging class from the seller. Very worthwhile! She learned the basics, and she learned the fancy stuff...one project was a rail fence quilt, with...external serging of the seams, very short stitch length and opened out flat. Looked very sharp!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't know if this is true for all sergers, but I can rotate the blade out of the way so it doesn't cut. Much better fit finishing seams that way, at least for me!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, mine does that...but then I'd have to take a narrower seam allowance than the pattern typically calls for? I must be missing something...? I definitely need a class!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I went to my sewing store today and talked at length with the owner. I was all set to just buy one of the serger-feet-thingy that you attach to any sewing machine, and use it with my Janome 7700 Horizon. Thought I'd save a few hundred $$. 

They didn't even sell them. Said he'd never use them because they wear out a part on your sewing machine where the little fork rubs every time it snips. 

So I've decided on getting a serger again. But still not sure what. I like the price of the Brother 1034D, but the guy at the store demo-ed a Baby Lock with the air threading. Oh man. And 50% off this month! And an extra $100 off for a store model. Still....I can think of a lot of other things I could do with that $900.....

So, I'm back to the Brother idea... and then celebrating the $700 I saved by buying seeds, or more trees, or a quilting frame, or something! LOL


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> where the little fork rubs every time it snips.


A walking foot has a fork that fits on the sewing machine the same way.
I have never heard anyone complain about it wearing out the machine?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

flowergurl said:


> A walking foot has a fork that fits on the sewing machine the same way.
> I have never heard anyone complain about it wearing out the machine?


A walking foot doesn't cut the fabric. The part in question has a blade-type cutter that "rides" the feed dogs. I could never get mine to work right, so don't use it. Plus a serger is so much faster than using the overlock stitch on a sewing machine.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm another one to vote for the serger. If you plan to do a lot of apparel sewing or working with knits, I found mine to be invaluable. I used it very often to finish the "ravelry" fabrics unless I wanted a more couture finish. Before the serger, I did a lot of french seaming and Hong Kong finishes.

I've had a BabyLock BL400 for the 25+ years. Never had a problem threading it--it's color coded and the chart in the book was really clear. It's in storage now. I've upgraded to a Singer Professional 5. It's a serger/coverstitch combo machine (I live in a very small space and couldn't justify or fit another machine)

The only problem I ever had with the BabyLock was getting the tension right. Just had to make a lot of test runs till I got it right.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

The part that cuts is a blade, so i guess i don't understand what the fork has to do with cutting then?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It may be the Fork he's talking about rides on the needle screw. The problem may be that it needs a lot of force to cut the fabric, so it's not just a simple up and down driving a gear, but something that is putting a lot more pressure on that needle attachment point.

I've seen a "hopping" foot attachment that using the needle bar to actually lift the regular pressure foot off the machine - I would not use something like that because it's going to put a lot more pressure on the mechanism of the needle uptake than it was built to have. 

Older (vintage) machines were built a lot tougher and can handle a lot more, but I know several people with newer machines knocking them out of timing hitting a pin - so you know the needle bar/works can not handle a lot of stress.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

flowergurl said:


> The part that cuts is a blade, so i guess i don't understand what the fork has to do with cutting then?


I'm not sure I can explain this well. The blade moves back and forth as well as up and down, using the fork over the needlebar to do so. Think of an elliptical movement. My guess is this puts stress on both the needlebar and the feeddogs. I know when I tried to use the sidecutter, there was a sound similar to metal rubbing together but I'm not sure exactly where. As I said earlier, I never got the thing working right -- it mangled the fabric rather than cutting it smoothly, so it's possible the one I was using was defective or I didn't know how to adjust it correctly.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I tried both types of feet on my Janome and they both sewed as smooth as silk. 
The cut and hem foot put a nice finished edge. You have to feed the fabric down through the foot to begin with, similiar to what I assume you do with a rolled hem foot . We had to play with it a bit to figure it out.
I was using a light cotton material, it might be different with heavier fabrics tho.
Here is a thought tho...sergers would probably make more of a profit in sales than a sewing foot?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have not heard of a hopping foot. I will have to look and see what that is. Hopping up and down does sound like it would stress a machine quite a bit.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I have an older White Serger that I have never been able to get to work. I hate the cursed thing. I would love one that worked but $1200 for a Baby Lock is out of my budget.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I have replaced my old BabyLock serger with the Brother 1034D, which I purchased from Amazon for less than $200 with free shipping. I don't use a serger much, but I do want to use one on occasions. If you're on Facebook, there is a Brother 1034D group. Someone knowledgeable is always willing to help with any questions you might have. Also, here is a youtube link that explains threading better than the DVD that comes with the machine. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ohtf7H_gyc[/ame]


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

My swing machine repair guy says that unless you find an old serger or spend more than 3,000 on one, they're all made overseas and there isn't any difference between the insides of a cheap one and an expensive one. 
I use the heck out of my Singer Pro Finish and it works well. I only paid about $200 for it too.


----------

